

5 Reasons Startup CEOs Should Answer Support Emails - onwardly
http://blog.snapengage.com/2011/08/5-reasons-why-startup-ceo-should-answer-support-emails/

======
jbhelms
Maybe my startup is different than others, but I have to do everything at
least some of the time. I can't imagine a startup ceo saying "I refuse to do
X".

~~~
geboyr
I can't imagine anyone at a small startup refusing to do something unless it
would be seriously detrimental due to their lack of experience on the task at
hand. I know the article is geared towards CEOs, but being able to touch so
many different areas is one of the best things for anyone to be a part of at a
startup, including the customer support aspect. There's so much you can learn.

------
smidwap
Couldn't agree more. The bonus reason sums it up best: "It's the right thing
to do". This kind of stuff pays off in the long-rug I bet. A few times I have
replied to emails from startups and the reply-to is their CEO. I get excited,
send off an email, but am disappointed when I see an employee replying to my
email which was forward to them by the CEO.

------
Lost_BiomedE
They are at least reasons to monitor the email and to respond to select ones.
If your support has a general framework to work upon, they can handle most
emails very well. Handling all/most or handling none of the support are both
bad options.

